# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Zητώ να μου χαρίσουν μελάνια Hp21 και Hp22 άδεια ή γεμάτα

## maouna

Καλησπέρα.Zητώ να μου χαρίσει κάποιος εάν διαθέτει μελάνια Hp21 και Hp22 άδεια ή γεμάτα προς  χρήση και επαναγεμισμα σε παλιο εκτύπωτη.Ευχαριστώ.

----------

